# Husbands who cheat right before wife gets pregnant?



## Sweetpea12 (Jun 29, 2014)

In general there are men who cheat while their wife is pregnant . But....

What about a man who cheats a few times before and even a month before a PLANNED pregnancy with his wife?
Assuming the wife had some suspicions beforehand but no evidence that he may have cheated ( but he did). The ow is someone whom he has a history with - but not an ex gf.

What is the man thinking in this case scenario? What kind of marriage is this? Is he happy but just wants side action ? Or perhaps maybe some underlying feeling with ow but dosnt know what to do?

Would like some male opinions as well. I wonder why men would do such things to women. It's sad!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Sweetpea12 said:


> In general there are men who cheat while their wife is pregnant . But....
> 
> What about a man who cheats a few times before and even a month before a PLANNED pregnancy with his wife?
> Assuming the wife had some suspicions beforehand but no evidence that he may have cheated ( but he did). The ow is someone whom he has a history with - but not an ex gf.
> ...



He's thinking that he wants to stay married but wants a side sk!nk. And he likely things his wife won't dump him, especially if she gets pregnant.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> He's thinking that he wants to stay married but wants a side sk!nk. And he likely things his wife won't dump him, especially if she gets pregnant.


Unfortunately, I suspect this is true often times.

He is certainly not thinking about his wife, unborn child or marriage.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm not sure what he would be thinking, maybe he is scared of the responsibility of a child, but doesn't want to admit it, so he acts out by having an affair. Maybe, like others have said, he knows his wife won't leave him once she is pregnant. 

My husband first cheated on me when I was pregnant with our now sixteen year old son. But I strongly suspect that it started while we were still trying to get pregnant. We're in marriage counseling and I can see that I am responsible for my share of the problems in our marriage, but I will never accept or forgive his decision to cheat with other women while I was pregnant. He has deep-seated issues that got him to that place, but how a man can do that to his wife when she needs him the most is something I will never understand. Men who cheat when their wives are this vulnerable are in the unforgivable category as far as I am concerned.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I have no clue what the dude is thinking other than thinking with the little head.

A friend of my wife had this happen to her. The cheating husband knocked up the OW the same month he got his wife preggers with twins. She's still with him 5 years later. The OW and the WH split custody 50/50 so the affair child is with her half the time. Neither of us get it, and I sure wouldn't expect my wife to stay with me if I pulled that ****!


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

IMO
He might be scared like other have said.
-But he could talk with his wife and express this or talk with a family member or a friend.
He's is selfish and knows she won't leave.
-Which isn't good for a marriage or parenthood.
So...
My question to you is are you the wife or the husband or the OW?


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Personally I can't fathom how one cheats to begin with, let alone when their wife is pregnant. I missed one appointment when my wife was pregnant. She had identical twin boys and was considered high risk. The appointment I missed was the first appointment in which she was told she was pregnant. Because of her age, not having given birth before, had a miscarriage previously , and was now pregnant with twins she was considered high risk. She saw her OBGYN and a specialist which worked out to weekly visits. This was for the entire time she was pregnant. I loved going with her as we got an ultrasound at each visit, we literally watched them grow in the womb! 

It was a very exciting time after trying for fifteen years. One thing I still cherish is watching them grow up until birth. I could never have cheated and robbed myself or my wife the joy of pregnancy. I even made her lunch every day for work! I affectionately called it her feedbag as it had so much food in it! Definitely an exciting time of my life!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm with you drifting. My wife has been pregnant five times. The only appointment I missed was to be with my mom when she died.


----------



## Sweetpea12 (Jun 29, 2014)

I asked this because I was out with some girlfriends the other night and boy was i appalled when I heard some stories. We are all fairly newly weds, and some of the girls were saying some stories regarding other people they know regarding cheating. ( are ages 30-33)
So to clarify its not my story- thank God!
It's really scary to hear cheating going on in the scenerio I posted because the pregnancy was planned ( though it's scary to hear of it anytime).

I'm almost married 4 years , I thank and pray to God I have my husband and I trust my husband ( I married a video game nerd haha) but it is sad to hear why men do this to their wives.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Scumbags come in both genders. There are women who cheat, get knocked up and pass the love child off as her husbands.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Sweetpea12 said:


> I asked this because I was out with some girlfriends the other night and boy was i appalled when I heard some stories. We are all fairly newly weds, and some of the girls were saying some stories regarding other people they know regarding cheating. ( are ages 30-33)
> So to clarify its not my story- thank God!
> It's really scary to hear cheating going on in the scenerio I posted because the pregnancy was planned ( though it's scary to hear of it anytime).
> 
> I'm almost married 4 years , I thank and pray to God I have my husband and I trust my husband ( I married a video game nerd haha) but it is sad to hear why men do this to their wives.



Sweetpea12

I'm not sure the reason you are here, but I can tell you what happened after I found TAM. I read the reconciliation and CWI forums and I became jaded that everybody was cheating. Now it's certainly not true that every couple I see, one is cheating. But after finding here I will go to the mall and see couples shopping and I immediately think, which of those two are cheating. The thoughts on infidelity seem to sneak up on you and suddenly everybody is a cheater. Just another lovely gift courtesy of infidelity, simply put, it's inescapable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jambri (Mar 19, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> Scumbags come in both genders. There are women who cheat, get knocked up and pass the love child off as her husbands.


Like the marine wife a few months ago who cheated with the marine next door after miscarrying her husbands baby the previous month and ended up getting pregnant by the OM. All after only 3 months living together on base as man and wife. There are scumbags on BOTH sides of the issue that's for sure.


----------



## Sweetpea12 (Jun 29, 2014)

I joined for other reasons, I saw this site has a family and dynamic forum. It helps to hear how people deal with other family members such as parents, siblings and in laws.

Then I saw this forum and that's why I posted- because I just heard some crazy stories with my friends regarding infidelity.

Yes, it goes both ways, male and female. I am a believer in karma though. I'm Not hardcore into it but generally, I do believe that "what goes around comes around". But I think that it's best to let karma happen in its own time. In other words cheaters and anyone else who were ever that mean to you will someday get their cumuppances.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Sweetpea12 said:


> I joined for other reasons, I saw this site has a family and dynamic forum. It helps to hear how people deal with other family members such as parents, siblings and in laws.
> 
> Then I saw this forum and that's why I posted- because I just heard some crazy stories with my friends regarding infidelity.
> 
> Yes, it goes both ways, male and female. I am a believer in karma though. I'm Not hardcore into it but generally, I do believe that "what goes around comes around". But I think that it's best to let karma happen in its own time. In other words cheaters and anyone else who were ever that mean to you will someday get their cumuppances.



I also believe in karma but I honestly don't wish anything bad upon my WW. Not because we are reconciling but because she is human, and the mother of our innocent twin boys. My boys would be devastated if something happened to her. I am a Christian man and God will deal out her punishment far worse then I can, besides she punishes herself more then I could. Her own actions have destroyed her as well as I. Now her OM, I hope he gets hit multiple times by the karma bus!! If anything happened to him it would have no impact on me or my family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sweetpea12 (Jun 29, 2014)

DrIfting on- I agree, I would NEVER wish anything bad upon anyone. Just that I know that even if it's a few months or years down the line, the karma bus will get to them. I think that when you are happy with your own life and family, that's when karma gets back to the other person.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Sweetpea12 said:


> In general there are men who cheat while their wife is pregnant . But....
> 
> What about a man who cheats a few times before and even a month before a PLANNED pregnancy with his wife?
> Assuming the wife had some suspicions beforehand but no evidence that he may have cheated ( but he did). The ow is someone whom he has a history with - but not an ex gf.
> ...


The same reason women cheat. Bad and selfish character


----------

